# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  dễ chơi đánh đề online! ghilode đánh lô đề online uy tín số 1 hơn cả win2888

## vuducvip

*danh lo de online  dễ chơi dễ trúng*
Đầu tiên hãy chuẩn bị số tiền làm vốn: khoảng 30tr
Bắt đầu đánh một con  danh lo de online   từ ngày thứ nhất với 100 nghìn --->> tương đương 5 điểm. Cứ như thế đánh gấp 2 lần vào ngày tiếp theo.
Nhưng quan trọng là đánh con gì và đánh như thế nào để thắng? Ở đầy tôi xin được chỉ ra một quy luật mà tôi đã nghiên cứu được sau 10 năm áp dụng: Đánh loto rơi (tức là hôm trước ĐB về con gì thì hôm sau đánh  danh lo de online   con đó): Theo thống kê của tôi xác suất trúng con  danh lo de online   rơi là khoảng 3-5 ngày là nó về một lần (chưa kể có những lần nó về liên tục 3-4 ngày liền)
Nếu theo công thức đánh gấp thếp thì nều bạn đầu tư vào khoảng 30tr là đủ để đánh rồi. Không tin có thể kiểm chứng bằng cách xem kết quả xổ số xem tôi nói có đúng không? theo thống kế và nghiên cứu của tôi 10 năm nay cho thấy rằng, xác suất để con  danh lo de online   rơi về rất cao: Chỉ khoảng 3-5 ngày, cá biệt có thời kỳ đen lắm thì cũng khoảng 7 ngày là cùng. Tôi xin lấy ví dụ để CM rằng nếu bạn đánh như vậy bạn sẽ không thua: win2888
Giả sử bạn đánh kiên trì theo con  danh lo de online   rơi trong vòng 7 ngày nó mới ra: bắt đầu bằng 100nghìn
- 100 + 200 + 400 + 800 + 1.600 + 3.200 = 6.300 - >> tương đương số tiền bạn đánh trong 7 ngày
- Giả sử ngày thứ 7 bạn trúng: 3.200 = 160 điểm x 70 = 11.200 nghìn - trừ đi 6.300 gốc bạn vẫn có lãi to.
Lưu ý:  DANH LO DE ONLINE   này chỉ có hiệu quả khi bạn phải đánh đúng công thức (phải kiên trì), không được thay đổi bằng cách đánh con khác ngoài  danh lo de online   rơi (nếu gặp cầu đen bạn sẽ chết không có chỗ chôn đâu) (công thức đánh gấp thếp theo hình thức bàn cờ 64 ô và 1 hạt thóc chắc ai cũng hiểu - chết rất nhanh)
Tôi đảm bảo rằng xác suất thắng là 100%. Hình thức này nếu áp dụng cho người nhiều tiền sẽ không phù hợp bởi vì có nhiều tiền rồi đánh kiểu này sẽ rất khó chịu vì phải đợi chờ...
Tôi chỉ muốn chia sẻ chút kinh nghiệm  danh lo de online  này để dành cho những anh em nào ham mê cờ bạc mà muốn gỡ lại thì hãy kiên trì áp dụng cách đánh của tôi thì sẽ đảm bảo 100% thắng.
* Ưu điểm của cách  danh lo de online  này là: không mất nhiều thời gian của bạn. Bạn chỉ cần soi xem hôm trước ĐB về con gì thì hôm nay đánh  danh lo de online   con đó theo công thức gấp thếp ( đảm bảo không quá 7 ngày sẽ ăn). Bạn có thể dành nhiều thời gian tập trung cho công việc khác của bạn như thế sẽ tránh được lo âu buồn phiền và mệt mỏi .... như thế công việc hàng ngày của bạn không bị ảnh hưởng ( nên nhớ trong cờ bạc nếu càng thua càng cay cú muốn gỡ thì càng chết sâu hơn...)
Lo de online: Cá trắng: 21 - 41 - 31.
Lo de online: Con ốc: 22 - 42 - 82.
Đây là KN của các ACE, tôi xin phép sưu tầm, kiểm tra (tôi đã kiểm tra sơ bộ và đúng trong một khoảng thời gian nhất định).
A - Phương pháp   danh lo de online  lấy  danh lo de online  nuôi trong 3 ngày 
Đã là  danh lo de online  nuôi thì phải dựa theo tần suất nghĩa là chọn ra con  danh lo de online  nào đang có chu kỳ đều làm con giống 
Phương pháp   danh lo de online  1:  danh lo de online  3 ngày theo "dạng kẹp số"
Thông thường 1 bảng kết quả có rất nhiều dạng kẹp số, các bạn để ý thấy những con nào kẹp giữa hai số 1 hoặc hai số 0 hoặc hai số 8 thì ta đánh cặp số đó trong 3 ngày là ăn, thường thì hay ra vào ngày thứ 2.
- VD ngày 11/01/11:
+ Ở bảng  danh lo de online  giải nhất xuất hiện 71481, vị trí con 48 kẹp giữa hai con số 1, vậy ta bắt đầu thả cặp 484 trong 3 hôm.
+ Ở giải 3 xuất hiện 38718, vị trí con 71 nằm giữa hai con số 8, vậy ta bắt đầu thả cặp 717 trong 3 hôm.
cuối cùng chia sẻ thêm một trang để anh em tham khảo xuantocdo.vn , có nhiều công cụ hỗ trợ mình thấy cũng khá hay(vào bằng điện thoại nhé)
Chào cả nhà. Mình có một kinh nghiệm bắt  danh lo de online  đài MB để nuôi trong tuần xin chia sẽ với ace DĐ. 
Phương pháp   danh lo de online  bắt  danh lo de online  của mình (tạm gọi) là " Núp lùm chờ địch xuất hiện " như sau:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh lô đề tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi lo de truc tuyen uy tin,  danh de online uy tin, ghilode danh de uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web ghi lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh de online, ghilode .com, website ghi lo truc tuyen uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web danh bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, website ghi lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao choi bao lo uy tin , choi lodeonline, trang danh lo online,  web nao ghi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web ghi lo uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web choi de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web danh lo de, web choi lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, web lode uy tin hien nay, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de bac uy tin, trang web choi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web choi lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web danh lo de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode choi de uy tin nhat, danh lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

